# Did the Early Middle Ages Really Exist?



## ShadowedRealm (Oct 5, 2004)

It' s a bit dated, but I found this article a few weeks ago, and I'm curious what people think of it:

http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/volatile/Niemitz-1997.pdf

The article's basic premise is that the Middle Ages were 300 years shorter than they actually were.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 5, 2004)

It's an interesting piece - simply from the argument that historical chronology often has room for improvement and correction.

 However, I don't see any clear argument that 300 years were inadvertently added to the calendar. For such a major claim it seems to be lacking a major argument.


----------

